# No No NO!



## Charmify

Aghh! I was just looking on craigslist because I was curious about if there were any rats available and I found this...

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/4625219136.html

ugh! I Hope that is a travel cage! Those poor rats didn't deserve that...


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

That's disgusting! And they're being fed cat food!?


----------



## Charmify

I just texted her asking some questions, if it's true I may have to rescue them...


----------



## Charmify

She just responded. Yes, that is the cage they live in.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

That's awful! Hopefully you can rescue them. How could anyone think it's okay to keep their pets in that sort of condition? It doesn't even look like they have enough room to turn around or stand up without bumping into each other! You would think the person would have realized they needed a bigger cage when the rats became bigger than the wheel that's in there.


----------



## Kitterpuss

I would say that cage wasn't even big enough for one dwarf hamster never mind two fully grown rats. Sickening ignorance.


----------



## lovemyfurries

That is so incredibly sad I can't believe those poor girls actually live in that cage!! I even feel guilty going to the vet with my boys in their travel cage! And cat food!!!


----------



## RadiantRatties

OMG poor babies. That's blatant abuse. How sickening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charmify

I've been texting her and she seems like a really nice person, she obviously isn't intentionally doing this. But she should have more common sense... Any tips to try and convince my parents!? Also, my 3 girls live in a SCN, would I have to upgrade if I brought in 2 more ratties?


----------



## RadiantRatties

Can you drive? You could always just pick them up and take them to a decent rescue or a friend if your parents won't let you keep them. They need help ASAP from what I can see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charmify

No unfortunately, and the closest rescue that I know of is 4 hours away. :/


----------



## LilCritter

The SCN can fit up to 6 rats, I believe. However, 5 is the recommended maximum.


----------



## ksaxton

"Perfect for children to learn the responsibilities of pet ownership".....I think she needs to do a little research on proper pet ownership herself. I know not everyone can be the perfect rat owner, I've sure made a lot of mistakes, but seriously these flaws just seem like common sense. Hope you can adopt these girls!


----------



## PaigeRose

Are your parents sympathetic towards rats or animals at all? Maybe if you just explain you can provide for them or maybe say youre "fostering" them?


----------



## Charmify

Yes my family loves animals. We currently have 4 dogs, 2 cats, and my hedgehog & 3 rats. My mom is on the fence about it right now but my dad is not too sure. They are kinda busy right now but I will have to talk to them later when they are not too busy. I just really hope I can adopt these girls. They are in desperate need of it! Keep checking this post. Ill keep you updated!


----------



## Charmify

Sorry I just realized this wasn't quite in the right section! Sorry!!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Really hope you manage to get them, please keep us updated.


----------



## SneakyLord

Apparently the SCN can fit 4 rats, but considering the situation it's much better for them. I'm sure the others will cope and to them it will feel like a mansion.


----------



## LeStan82

That is soooo sad


----------



## Hedgian

I hope you have luck with getting the ratties.


----------



## Gannyaan

Same advice here.. even if it's 5 instead of 4, it will be okay. At least they can stand up :s. I had four girls in my CN, and it was perfect, but I'd think even one more would have been OK. Please update us!! You can even just foster them for now . I've done that in the past for ratties that needed homes; just make sure you can let them go when the time comes lol. It is also a bit of work to find a genuinely good home...


----------



## ratsaremylife

That is so sad! At least they seem to be healthy, clear eyes and sleek looking fur. Good luck and keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## Charmify

Hey guys.. so I talked to my parents, my mom said it would be ok but my dad is not hearing it. He said flat out no and he refuses to look at the ad. I don't want to bring it up again because my dad is really strict so when he says no it's no, like for forever. I'm not really sure what else I can do....


----------



## abratforarat

UH! Doesn't he care?? Doesn't he see? Why is he so stubborn?! I can't believe this! Those baby's need help...soon...now....NOW!


----------



## Charmify

Any suggestions... I asked my mom to try and talk to him and its still a no way.


----------



## RadiantRatties

Ask your dad why he is against it.


----------



## Charmify

My mom said its because he doesn't want more animals. She got really mad when I asked her and she said not to bring it up again.


----------



## Gannyaan

I hope someone else is willing to foster these two girls.


----------



## MaryLiz

That is sad... that cage is literally the exact same model I use as a travel carrier for my rats, minus the wheel that I assume was taken out by the previous owner. And I can tell you that it is truly very small... it's perfect for travel because they can't climb in it and then fall and get hurt, but it's to small for even a hamster to live in, which is what it's marketed for.


----------



## Zabora

That is just so sad. I do believe the critter nation can hold 6 girls...not sure. thats what sucks about being underage and living with parents. Ya cant do what you want. Sometimes the answer is just no. Maybe you can contact a friend and see if they can take them? Or convince her to take them to the SPCA? Or local shelter?


----------



## Charmify

OK, so I went to my parents as a last ditch effort and pleaded my case, I did get pretty emotional about it but I was sure not to be bratty or whine. My mom and dad went outside so I really hope they are discussing it. Wish me luck please..


----------



## Charmify

Hey guys. So long story short my parents came in, said stop this nonsense, they feel like they've raised a brat, and now I'm eating dinner in my room. Was I too pushy? I am really upset now because these poor creatures will now most likely go to a home where they will stay in that same cage the rest of their lives. I'm sorry, I just don't know what to do.


----------



## ksaxton

I think if your motive for pushing to adopt them was just because you wanted more pets, that would have been bratty, but since you were doing it to rescue animals clearly in need, I don't think it was wrong. You do have a fair amount of animals already though, and my dad is also the "NO MORE PETS" kind of guy, I just get away with the rats because I pay for everything they need myself. You tried your hardest, so I guess if you can't adopt them yourself, try and connect the owner to someone who can take them.


----------



## Gannyaan

You did your absolute best.... Even by telling this to the forum, you've got the news of these babies out there. I think at this point you should tell them you understand, and just let it go. It wasn't your good deed to do, but at least you tried your best. Your parents will look back on this one day and probably think differently the you were just being a brat, because as you grow you will show empathy as part of your character . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovemyfurries

Gannyaan said:


> You did your absolute best.... Even by telling this to the forum, you've got the news of these babies out there. I think at this point you should tell them you understand, and just let it go. It wasn't your good deed to do, but at least you tried your best. Your parents will look back on this one day and probably think differently the you were just being a brat, because as you grow you will show empathy as part of your character .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree


----------



## RadiantRatties

Charmify said:


> Hey guys. So long story short my parents came in, said stop this nonsense, they feel like they've raised a brat, and now I'm eating dinner in my room. Was I too pushy? I am really upset now because these poor creatures will now most likely go to a home where they will stay in that same cage the rest of their lives. I'm sorry, I just don't know what to do.


My dad is the same way when I see abused or neglected animals and beg to at least take them to the humane society. Even when they are free and I can drive he won't let me take them because he doesn't want them in his car or something idk. He says to call to get them help instead and I do and no one ever responds and they just suffer and it's so sad. When I'm 18 I will drive the animals to the humane society when they need help, regardless of his opinion.


----------



## Hedgian

I just found a similar situation 









I wish I could help them but it was a miracle I could get the rats I currently have ;;
The rats featured are only 2 months old they said ;;


----------



## wadefarrow

poor rats :/ people should really educate themselves before owning animals.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Hedgian said:


> I just found a similar situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could help them but it was a miracle I could get the rats I currently have ;;The rats featured are only 2 months old they said ;;


I saw that add about a week ago  I seriously contemplated getting those rats but they're so far away from me!


----------



## LokiLove413

Hey, okay, so I've seen that ad and I want to say that if someone doesn't pick them up in the next few days, I definitely will. I'll have to convince my parents somehow, or maybe just have my grandmother help me pick them up, but I'm not going to let them live in that tiny cage. 

The only problem is, I only have an All Living Things rat cage, and I already have two rats, so I'll have to upgrade asap, but being a little tight on space until I get a larger cage is definitely better than that tiny dwarf hamster cage. It's honestly sickening how they're kept in there. It's too small for a full grown hamster, let alone two full grown rats.

Hopefully help will be on it's way as soon as I can convince my parents!


----------



## EmilyGPK

If you are still a minor is it responsible to take animals you don't have permission to keep? And is ignoring your parents wishes going to build trust and let you rescue more animals in the longer term?

I understand the need to rescue animals that are suffering but every household has a limit and the people paying the bills get to decide what it is. As an alternative you could transport the rats to a rescue.


----------



## Gannyaan

I don't want to agree with the whole "their money their rules" thing, since I believe the family functions as a unit. BUT what can happen is that your family will take them right back, or the humane society, or just dump them outside (which I have seen on this forum in the past).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora

I'm vary lucky that my husband is as big an animal lover as me. I got Shakespeare without discussing it with him. However that night when I talked to him to see If he was mad he said "You are trying to save him. I can never be mad at that." And then he cuddled Shakespeare for like 3 hours on the bed. He really loves him. I'm sorry your parents don't see this the way we all do but I won't advise going behind their backs. It makes you look bad and the animals still don't get the help they need if your parents decide to dump them, take them back, ect...


----------



## jeriibearii

I can't believe some people.. How can they think that two rats would be able to fit in those sorts of cages? I mean use your eyes and half a brain.. The tube to the side of the cage they can't fit in, so clearly it wasn't made for them! I wouldn't even put a mouse in either of those cages.. 
I know how hard it is seeing the pics and wanting to save them, but no one can save every animal.. If you live with your parents, then you're kind of stuck under their house their rules logic but even so, when you live on your own you have to put a limit on yourself and you still wont be able to rescue them all.. If your parents say no then all I can say is hug your pets a little tighter and let it feed your love & affection for animals and maybe you can volunteer at a shelter or something so you can feel like you're helping them without having to take them home. And I even have to remind myself at 22 years old to stay off of Craigslist.. that site will get you every time =(
Good Luck.


----------



## LokiLove413

Good news! I called the woman today and she said that someone is picking them up today! If the person doesn't come, though, I'll go pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## RattieLover1331

Found (sort of) another one on KSL..

This boy is saving up for a chameleon, and is selling his rat.

This poor boy is in a small cage, and is alone. The cage isn't as small as the other two, but this one has only one toy, and has no where for this boy to climb.

I really wish I could take him, but I'm not even going to ask my parents, since I already know they would say no..

Maybe someone could take him?

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30464426&cat=&lpid=0&search=pet%20rat&ad_cid=6


----------

